
Japan announces ¥132.6 bil aid to Bangladesh - Ultramanoid
https://japantoday.com/category/politics/bangladeshi-leader-visits-japan-to-talk-economy-partnership
======
radicsge
Big kudos to Japan! Some of our today's leader should learn from them!

